# 30" Plus Specks Myth-Legend-current Reality?!?!?!



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok Guys I have a feeling about this year* this year I wanna break my 29" Speck PB (caught 2016)

Does anyone, anybody have a speck pic of their PB on a bump board that shows a measurement of 30" or greater??????? Caught in PENSACOLA FL?????????

Please use this thread and show off your PB'S I hope everyone has a good 2017 and catches them up* Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Not me personally but, 50 years ago.*

Oh yeah, I didn't see them measured either. Butch Frith from Gulf Shores caught several that size under the Intararrity Point Bridge. He had more huge Trout one day than most of us catch in a lifetime. He had them in a wheel barrow and several were as long as the wheelbarrow. There were at least 20 Trout and none were under 6-7#. One of the fish weighed a hair under 11#. 
Butch was selling them at a fish house on the north side of the canal near the turn table bridge in GS. 

I caught several in the 7-8# class in the end of a canal off Cotton Bayou. At that time there were no houses on that particular canal. Actually, there wasn't a heck of a lot of development in the area back then.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

captken said:


> Oh yeah, I didn't see them measured either. Butch Frith from Gulf Shores caught several that size under the Intararrity Point Bridge. He had more huge Trout one day than most of us catch in a lifetime. He had them in a wheel barrow and several were as long as the wheelbarrow. There were at least 20 Trout and none were under 6-7#. One of the fish weighed a hair under 11#.
> Butch was selling them at a fish house on the north side of the canal near the turn table bridge in GS.
> 
> I caught several in the 7-8# class in the end of a canal off Cotton Bayou. At that time there were no houses on that particular canal. Actually, there wasn't a heck of a lot of development in the area back then.


50 years ago... I classify that in the Legend Catagory. But 11# class speck! Now where talkin


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Josh does it have to be on a board?
You don't think anyone here would tell a story do ya....


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I troll for reds using 30" trout. :whistling:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> Josh does it have to be on a board?
> You don't think anyone here would tell a story do ya....



Honestly YES!!!! LOL

Ive heard so many stories of GIANT Specks that have been caught. But so so seldomly is there ever any proof. Actually Ive only seen 1 - 30" speck layed on a board, caught in Pensacola and photographed.

I do however absolutely believe those fish still swim our waters to this day. So with a grain of salt I believe most of everyone that has a story to tell.

I know that the current days of CPR is now more common
( catch photo release.... on a measurement board ) and 20 years ago nobody had a cell phone with a CAMERA.

But even with that said there's still 1000 stories to every 1 picture 

I just wanted to see what these 30"+ Specks from Pensacola look like.... Ive never seen one in person and have only seen 1 picture showing the proof to all the stories

Was wondering if theres some Pensacola Speckled Trout Legend out there with 1000s of pics to back it up LOL

A 30"+ speck doesn't have to be on a bump board but man lets at least see a pic or 2


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Somewhere in my boxes of pictures I have a 35-40 year old Polaroid photo of a very young me. ...holding a 34in 12lber my father caught. I know I've seen a handfull in that range over the years but people didn't used to be so photo happy (mainly because nobody had cell phones). Just because you caught a big fish didn't necessarily mean you were going to run around town looking for film. If I can find the pic I'll post it. They're out there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If I showed you, everybody would just think I'm showing off, and be all mad that I ate them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> If I showed you, everybody would just think I'm showing off, and be all mad that I ate them.


Nobody likes a showoff Russ.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Its not a matter of showing off LOL well it can be looked at that way I guess.....

Nothing wrong with show and tell thats why we decorate our man caves with Buck heads and Fish replicas.... :whistling:

Trophy Specks should be shown off or any Trophy of any game. Hense the name "trophy" 

Where are all my Pensacola Gator Trophies at!!!!!
MYTH-LEGEND-CURRENT REALITY 
The hunt for future And past Trophies continue :yes::notworthy:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> If I showed you, everybody would just think I'm showing off, and be all mad that I ate them.


Nothing wrong in killin and eating a Big Fish. Now I dont recommend it but, to his own choice.

Common Russ, how many 30"+ specks have u put in the frying pan???LOL That must have made for some Big Fish Sticks hahahaha


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol . I've never caught one over 30" on a rod and reel. I've come close ! Lots of upper 20's with 29 being my biggest. But when I was young back in the time of gill nets , we caught some over 30".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

In all seriousness, I have also HEARD of some big trout being caught, even in hard to fish black water but no one has been able to produce a photo.

I'd love to see a pic.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I hardly trout fish in pcola, so anything I've caught over 30" is irrelevant to this convo, but I used to weigh fish every now and again for customers fishing big lagoon that would be 30-31". Definitely wasn't a common occurrence but they are there.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Chris V said:


> I hardly trout fish in pcola, so anything I've caught over 30" is irrelevant to this convo, but I used to weigh fish every now and again for customers fishing big lagoon that would be 30-31". Definitely wasn't a common occurrence but they are there.


Boom..... solid statement


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Boom..... solid statement


Best one I ever weighed for a customer was 10.2lb fish. Tourists fishing on perdido key and didn't even know what the fish was. Awesome


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

That just proves to me that there is no substitute for spending time on the water. 

Can't catch em on the couch!


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've only caught/seen a trout over 26" one time and it was my PB that was 29 1/8" caught behind grand Marlin when I got off work one day.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Can't catch em on the couch!


Interesting.....I've heard of a guy that can.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Interesting.....I've heard of a guy that can.


I'm excluding atypical couches lol


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Interesting.....I've heard of a guy that can.


I'm excluding atypical couches lol


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Well you've already seen it but here's mine. Some may argue my claim but this was/is a 30" fish. With the nose lined up on 0 and the tail pinched she just hit the magic number. Unfortunately I was by myself and was hurrying to revive her so I didn't get any better pics


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats a pig!!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fine speck bud. Keep it quiet.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bo Keifus said:


> Well you've already seen it but here's mine. Some may argue my claim but this was/is a 30" fish. With the nose lined up on 0 and the tail pinched she just hit the magic number. Unfortunately I was by myself and was hurrying to revive her so I didn't get any better pics


You are literally the only person I know with a 30" Speck on a board in/caught in Pensacola !!!!

Everyone has a story to tell.... but thats hard evidence. Which puts you in the 1 of a 1000

THATS A PENSACOLA TROPHY


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

grouper22 said:


> Fine speck bud. Keep it quiet.


Are you saying you've caught them as well LOL ... lets hear the story. Or is it a secret story LOL


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

That's an amazing Trout!


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> I'm excluding atypical couches lol




How do you craft such a magnificent beast, and then forget to bring the fishing poles? Dammit Ricky Bobby!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Bo Keifus said:


> Well you've already seen it but here's mine. Some may argue my claim but this was/is a 30" fish. With the nose lined up on 0 and the tail pinched she just hit the magic number. Unfortunately I was by myself and was hurrying to revive her so I didn't get any better pic
> 
> Wow!! A Slob for sure!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Keith, now you should be motivated to catch another and get a better pic


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

45" caught on a wiggler while bream fishing.. Bang! Lololo


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

timjb83 said:


> 45" caught on a wiggler while bream fishing.. Bang! Lololo


monster!!!


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Holy crap that's a pig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well since this thread keeps coming up, I'll just leave this here:

30.25", 8.1lb and was worth $10,000. I'm sure some of ya'll have seen it but here it is again just because I can


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful fish Chris.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm pretty heavy and have a lot of freckles.
Not sure if that fits the criteria though...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I'm pretty heavy and have a lot of freckles.
> Not sure if that fits the criteria though...


I'd rather you give that description than try to say how many "inches" you are lol :laughing::laughing:


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Beast Chris! Would love to hear the details of the fight.. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

timjb83 said:


> Beast Chris! Would love to hear the details of the fight..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Was late April, fishing drop-offs that went from about 2ft of water into over 6ft. Using a Zoom fluke in Albino Shad on a 1/8oz head. About 3 casts in on the first drop I got a big ass Croaker. Pulled him in quick and threw again slightly further down the drop. Connected again and it was just heavy, like a big Croaker feels upon hookup. My friend was in a yak near me and I started acting like a jackass doing a jerky, back-and-forth thing with the rod like some of the guys on TV who try to be dramatic. That big Trout came up shaking its head on top and I got serious reallllly quick! 

I had 8lb mono tied straight to the jig so I played the fish out a good bit. I tried to keep her alive so I could release, but the scales for the tourney opened too late and she didn't make it. Kept her vacuum sealed with the idea that I'd mount it but a freezer mishap led to that beautiful fish being wasted. I hated it but what could I do. I was hesitant on mounting because, while that was certainly the most valuable Trout I've caught, it wasn't my biggest and I'm holding out for one over 10lbs before I mount another. I've got a 9lb 2oz fish on the wall now that also died. I try to release most if I can help it but sometimes they just don't make it.


----------

